# Tiết kiệm diện tích nhà ở nhờ phong cách thiết kế mở



## ngathien (25/9/21)

Tiết kiệm diện tích nhà ở nhờ phong cách thiết kế mở Với những gia đình có diện tích nhỏ hẹp thì cách thiết kế phòng khách liền nhà ăn chính là một lựa chọn không nên bỏ qua. Đối mặt với một không gian sống có diện tích nhỏ hẹp khiến nhiều gia đình cảm thấy khá bối rối và gặp nhiều rắc rối trong việc giải quyết điều này. Tuy nhiên, theo lời khuyên của các chuyên gia trong lĩnh vực thiết kế nội thất thì việc lựa chọn phong cách thiết kế mở cho không gian sinh hoạt chung của gia đình cho thuê căn hộ belleza quận 7 chính là cách làm hay nhất. Với cách làm này, bạn sẽ tiết kiệm được kha khá diện tích cần sử dụng đến và nếu khéo léo bạn còn có thể đánh lừa thị giác của những người đối diện về diện thực của căn phòng. Những ví dụ dưới đây sẽ giúp bạn thấy rõ được điều đó. Không gian sinh hoạt chung ấn tượng với phong cách hiện đại, thanh lịch. Bạn có thể sở hữu một không gian khoảng 20m2 bao gồm cả phòng khách căn hộ belleza cho thuê, nhà bếp và khu vực ăn uống. Với việc thiết kế một không gian theo phong cách mở thì những gam màu trung tính luôn là lựa chọn hàng đầu. Trong đó, trắng và xám luôn là một cặp màu không thể nào bỏ quên được. Không gian sinh hoạt chung của gia đình trở nên thân thiện hơn nhiều khi những không gian này được đặt cạnh nhau. Thiết kế mở cho không gian sinh hoạt chung rất dễ, đa phần nó dựa vào việc lựa chọn và sắp xếp đồ nội thất của bạn. Dù cho không có một vách tường ngăn cách nào nhưng mọi người vẫn nhận ra từng khu vực sinh hoạt riêng biệt. Để đem lại hiệu quả thẩm mỹ cao cho không gian sinh hoạt chung, bạn nên lựa chọn đồ nội thất đồng bộ. Thiết kế mở và trần cao khiến không gian sinh hoạt chung của gia đình trông rộng rãi hơn nhiều diện tích thực của nó. Đôi khi, thiết kế không gian mở không chỉ dành cho những gia đình có diện tích chật hẹp. Phần lớn trong hầu hết các mẫu thiết kế, bộ bàn ăn luôn được dùng làm ranh giới phân cắt khu vực phòng khách và nhà bếp. Nhờ có thiết kế mở mà ánh sáng tự nhiên nhận được từ cửa sổ lớn phòng khách lan tỏa được trong không gian rộng hơn. Thiết kế giếng trời cũng rất thích hợp với những gia đình có diện tích nhỏ hẹp đặc biệt các nhà ở trong ngõ không sát mặt đường. Mẫu thiết kế tạo ra một bầu không gian ấm cúng, đầy hơi ấm gia đình. Khi lựa chọn phong cách thiết kế mở, bạn cũng nên tối giản những món đồ nội thất có trong phòng để tạo một khu vực sinh hoạt chung rộng rãi, thoáng đãng. Không gian mở cũng giúp người dùng bao quát được mọi việc dễ dàng hơn, đặc biệt phù hợp với những gia đình có trẻ nhỏ. Bạn có thể tưởng tượng không gian sống của gia đình sẽ chật chội thế nào nếu được thiết kế phần chia thành từng phòng với mẫu phòng này. Sự ăn ý trong cách lựa chọn đồ nội thất màu xám tạo ra vẻ đẹp hiện đại đầy lôi cuốn cho căn phòng sinh hoạt chung của cả gia đình. Cuối cùng là, bạn cho thuê căn hộ quận 7 có biết việc tạo một không gian mở, không hạn chế tầm nhìn của mắt chính là bí quyết tạo nên thành công của phong cách thiết kế này.


----------

